# Good areas to live



## Topendaussies (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi,

We are new to Singapore and currently looking for a landed property in a location suitable for our family of 5. Kids will be going to AIS and my husband works in the Marina Bay financial district. Just after advice - is it better to live near school in bigger properties or closer into town. We won't have a car initially, so will need to rely on public transport.

Thank you


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Prices for landed property are very high throughout Singapore - due to the lack of space. For a landed house fit for a family of 5, you're likely to pay S$8000-16000 rent, depending on location and amenities. There are some available near AIS (which is in a suburban, residential area), incl. some nice black-and-white (i.e. colonial) bungalows at Woodleigh Park (which are difficult to get!), but none near Marina Bay.


----------

